# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  The Audition - NMC

## Mark Gunter

Thought the rockers might enjoy this old clip. Electric guitars, one acoustic guitar and one fiddle, auditioning in the back yard.

----------

Trav'linmando

----------

